# pine needles?



## qwe123 (Jun 15, 2011)

Has anyone tried, or know of any articles/experiments, using pine needles as a natural way to lower pH, similar to using peat moss?

I keep coming across people saying they can be toxic, although I haven't actually seen evidence of that, just people repeating it. Anyone with anything concrete?

Thanks!


----------



## NinjaPilot (Jul 31, 2016)

Sounds like a great experiment. I've tested leaves (oak) and wood branches and lowered pH by a full point or more overnight. I expect pine 'goo' would be an issue. That sap gets on everything, including the needles. But it is antiseptic! Old ladies in my patch of the woods use pine sap on surface skin wounds, bites, etc.


----------

